# [Indian NR] 4:30 7x7 Single - Akash Rupela



## Akash Rupela (Jan 14, 2014)




----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2014)

India, india. Please stop improving. 
Before the new year, I was practically the nemesis of the whole country (except sq-1, FMC and BLDs, by a small margin).
Now, you have destroyed me.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Jan 14, 2014)

antoineccantin said:


> India, india. Please stop improving.
> Before the new year, I was practically the nemesis of the whole country (except sq-1, FMC and BLDs, by a small margin).
> Now, you have destroyed me.



Omg that sarcasm >_<


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 14, 2014)

Bhargav777 said:


> Omg that sarcasm >_<



It wasn't sarcasm... Perhaps a slight exaggeration, but not sarcasm.


----------

